# How to change Screen resolution on all android phone,tablet



## TEINDTPA (Oct 14, 2016)

I just tried it and it work well , i got the S7 edge and i went from native resolution and ppi density to 1080x1920 and lower ppi it make me lose my edge screen but it make everything lag free and battery consumption please use this at your own risk!

What you need : a Rooted Phone or tablet with higher resolution than 720p, and a terminal emulator!

I found out you can tweak the resolution on your device. I'm sure some of you are familiar with DPI changes, but this actually makes your phone work on 1080p or lower resolution than QHD , Open terminal and write the following! don't forget you need ROOT access!

"su"
"wm size 1080x1920"
"wm density 480"
"stop && start" (for restart)
I used a DPI of 480 because that's the 1080p equivalent of my phone's stock 640 on 1440p.
If you want to know your original resolution type those following to know the value ,

"wm size"
"wm density"
and it will tell you what they are and the current override.  just do it again to re-change your value to default.

Enjoy a faster phone and less battery consumption!


----------



## mgrev (Oct 14, 2016)

This is also doable via adb, but i can't remember the commands right now. (google them or something)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 14, 2016)

While performance-wise you might see some improvements, the effect on battery life is so minuscule that it's not even worth mentioning as a "benefit" from doing this. This is because the screen is one of the major drains on the battery, and while lowering the resolution will improve performance (because the hardware doesn't have to work as hard), the screen is still displaying the same amount of information regardless of the resolution (as you can't change the physical number of pixels a screen uses to display an image ). The only battery life improvement you see is because it's less taxing on the GPU, but the difference is so small you might see like...an extra 10 minutes of battery life total depending on your usage.

But, as you said, you will see some nice performance improvements for the most part. I did this on one of my first Android tablets, it was some Chinese thing way back with a 720p screen but it had potato specs so it lagged something terrible. Lowered it down to 480p and it wasn't too bad then.


----------

